# Heart Jumping, missing a beat.



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Emailycaitlin,

I'm 23 weeks pregnant and for the last two weeks my heart has started to feel like it's jumping then missing a beat. It goes on for sometimes 15 minutes, stops for a while, then starts again. I only get these feelings at night, normally when I'm sat down. I haven't felt any while i'm at work.

I have never had problems with my heart before. Is this just a normal pregnancy sympton or should I get it checked out?

Thanks in advance

Emma
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

This is something that you need to get seen, try to get an emergency appointment with your gp tomorrow. He may want you to have an Ecg to check,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

